# New Baby Girl Expected



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

This is my 1st post to this group after reading many helpful & useful information in creating this happy day. My introduction is not such a happy story as many can relate it is very painful to lose your baby. I lost my young 4 yr sweet girl Chloe to PLE/PLN on 7/11/09. She was the world to me & I still can't believe she is gone. But I knew I would get another maltese girl, with good health being #1 & started the process of reading, researching & creating a list of breeders from all of your recommendations. Timing is everything & I was lucky enough to speak with Josy who had a girl 10 wk available. I will be going to get her (6 hrs) Labor Day weekend. For those who are interested her mother is Ch Josymir Holiday Thrill "Holly" & father is Ch Chrisman's More Then A Feeling "Boston". So I wil be getting the best of both worlds...Josymir & Chrisman. Perhaps there are other members who will have dogs that are related. I will try to post her pictures.

http://hostedimage.com/images/z2p10tg3lb7fq6n86ce.jpg
http://www.hostedimage.com/images/upawhsqb3vdzqgub0sbw.jpg


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! What exciting news for you - she's a cutie!!!
!

I hope you continue to share pictures with all of us as you bring her home!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of Chloe. I think most of us have been through that and it's so painful. You truly have my sypathy.

That said, congratulations on your new baby! She is just absolutely precious! I hope you have many, many wonderful and happy years together and I can't wait to see more of her!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. I've never heard of what you mentioned. Congratulations on your new baby, she is adorable!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new girl. She is a real cutie. Welocme to Spoiled Maltee.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:Welcome 3: Congrats! She's a cutie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! I love Josey's Holly! I'm so excited she had a litter! I'm sure your puppy is gorgeous!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:Welcome 4: Congratulations on your upcoming addition! I can't wait until we can see more pictures of the cutie! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:welcome1:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Your little puppy is precious! You're so lucky.

I'm so sorry to hear about your chole and I hope your new little girl is everything (and more) that you want in a puppy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl.......look at those big bright eyes!!! I am so happy for you, especially after losing your sweet little 4 year old. I am so sorry. Welcome and hope you do post pictures when you get her. This little one sounds like a winner!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

First I would like to say that I am so sorry for your loss of such a young baby.

Your new baby is a beauty. Josymir and Chrisman both have beautiful fluffs. I just know your new baby will be a joy for you. Have you started thinking about a name yet?

[attachment=55663:Welcome_...ur_group.gif]


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.. ((HUGS))


But I also want to congratulate you on your new baby girl!! Chrisman + Josymir! :biggrin: She is really cute, many Congrats!!! Hope you will post some pictures of her so we can see her grow up!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

For those of you who have asked...PLN/PLE are protein-losing nephropathy & enteropathy. Basically are proteins being lost through the kidneys & in her case the kidneys as well. The cause was unknown, but more common in females. The combination of kidney failure & intestinal disease resulted in her losing the battle.

On a happier note, Thank you for the warm welcome, it is appreciated! I will certainly post pictures of the new baby, who will have the name Zoey (I know it is close to Chloe, but she was my gem). Looks like she has the name temporary name Noel, she looks like a Zoey to me. Now to prepare the house & recall what is is like to have a baby again. Getting as much sleep as I can now!

Ann


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

My heart goes out to you for your loss of Chloe :grouphug: 

:Welcome 4: Zoey is a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss... but on a happier note- congrats on your new little angel- she is adorable and no doubt will be stunning with those great lines !!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! She is a real cutie pie. :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss :grouphug:

Congratulations on your new baby, she is adorable!!!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Ann80 @ Aug 9 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815809


> For those who are interested her mother is Ch Josymir Holiday Thrill "Holly" & father is Ch Chrisman's More Then A Feeling "Boston". So I wil be getting the best of both worlds...Josymir & Chrisman. Perhaps there are other members who will have dogs that are related. I will try to post her pictures.[/font][/B]


Your baby girl is darling and I want to wish you all the luck in the world with her. :wub: :wub: I will look forward to watching her grow up. Josy has blended her lines with some of the top lines in the country. 

Interesting point here that I would like to add, though, is that although Boston produces nice sound, healthy puppies, he does not produce the "Chrisman Look" which is why Christopher and Manny sold him. Christopher was very disappointed that Boston did not produce the Chrisman head with those big beautiful eyes because he really liked the dog.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a cute puppy! Looks like Josymir gave her the big eyes then! No matter...she's a doll!


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 11 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816562


> What a cute puppy! Looks like Josymir gave her the big eyes then! No matter...she's a doll![/B]


Could be Thriller also since he was the sire of the mom.......who knows. She is a darling puppy though :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

First, I'm so sorry about the loss of your baby. 

Secondly, the puppy is just precious. :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats. I hope you enjoy your new little one. I can't wait to see more pictures when you get her!!! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Vanitysmom @ Aug 11 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816537


> QUOTE (Ann80 @ Aug 9 2009, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815809





> For those who are interested her mother is Ch Josymir Holiday Thrill "Holly" & father is Ch Chrisman's More Then A Feeling "Boston". So I wil be getting the best of both worlds...Josymir & Chrisman. Perhaps there are other members who will have dogs that are related. I will try to post her pictures.[/font][/B]


Your baby girl is darling and I want to wish you all the luck in the world with her. :wub: :wub: I will look forward to watching her grow up. Josy has blended her lines with some of the top lines in the country. 

*Interesting point here that I would like to add, though, is that although Boston produces nice sound, healthy puppies, he does not produce the "Chrisman Look" which is why Christopher and Manny sold him. Christopher was very disappointed that Boston did not produce the Chrisman head with those big beautiful eyes because he really liked the dog.*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm..O...K..thats interesting. 

In any event, Ann80, I am not an expert but I think your baby Zoey is really precious, and I think BOTH her mommy and daddy, as posted on Josymir's site, are very good looking. I think Boston has big beautiful eyes, as shown on Josymir's website and I think your baby Zoey will just be the perfect furbaby, coming from such a great pedigree. Congrats again!! Hope to see more pics of Zoey in the future.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you very much. I did thorough research as my main goal was to secure a "healthy dog", not a specific look since I didn't know much at all when I purchased Chloe 4 yrs ago. I didn't find out where she was originally from (Canada) until I registered her. My guess is she was from a puppy mill & wasn't at all breeded for standard. This time I did speak with a few of the top breeders many of you suggested like Christopher from Chrismans & Bonnie from Angels. I really connected with Josy who just happened to have a girl she was holding for show, but instead decided to sell for a pet. So I thank everyone here for sharing such valuable information for newbies as myself who have gained not only knowledge, but friends. My camera is all ready, the waiting is the hardest!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I am so sorry about your loss, your picture of Chloe (in your gallery) is absolutely gorgeous!! And if little Zoey is even half as cute in person as her pictures, she'll be stunningly gorgeous, too!!! I can't wait to see more pictures of Zoey and Chloe, too!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a cute little pup. :wub: :wub: 

Congrats a million. I know she will fill your heart with much happiness. :grouphug:

I'd also like to say that I'm sorry about your loss of your precious Chloe. :grouphug:

May she RIP.


----------

